# Snyder built Zep style bike...



## BikeMe (Oct 24, 2013)

First time trying to post pics...hope i did it right!!  I have a question in regard to these Snyder built "Zep style" bicycles..  I think every one of these i've ever seen have horizontal badge mounts...this is missing the badge and it has vertical mounting holes!!  I bought this bike mainly for the tank and the oh so cool tubular rack, but the mystery of that missing badge is killin' me!!
  Any idea's of what badge may have been on this bike?  Also, was it just a reflector that was used in the rear of that tubular carrier?....if so, can someome tell me what type to look for?          Thanks!!


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like a Rollfast with horizontal gillsi n the tank.  Hawthorne had verticle gills in the tank.
If you part it out I would be interested in the locking fork if it has it.
Frank


----------



## BikeMe (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Frank..  I think you may have misunderstood my question about this Snyder
(Rollfast) built bike...   I wasn't asking anything about the tank gills, i was asking about the missing badge and how this bike has vertical badge mounting holes(see third pic), rather than the horizontal badge mounts these Snyder built bike's seem to use...  Kinda hoping someone here on the CABE can sort of steer me in the right direction as far as what badge or badges may have been used with vertical badge mounts...I think every one of the bike's i've seen of this frame style and vintage(not sure of the year) have the horizontally pinned badges such as Harvard, Yale, Roamer, Overland, Cadet, Rollfast, etc..  I'm sure someone out there has a Snyder like this with vertical badge pins!  As a last resort, i know i could just fill the exsisting holes and drill horizontally placed ones for one of the above mentioned badges, but to me, that's almost like defacing a bike....yeah, i'm weird like that...lol...   I know i'm new to the Cabe, but i'd reeeeeeally appreciate any help...  No one would ever accuse me of being a parts butcher, or a flipper, but i am passionate about collecting cool old bike's and continually learning about them...


----------



## eddie bravo (Oct 28, 2013)

frankster41 said:


> Looks like a Rollfast with horizontal gillsi n the tank.  Hawthorne had verticle gills in the tank.
> If you part it out I would be interested in the locking fork if it has it.
> Frank




Frank that info on the vertical vs horizontal gills for tank is helpful.  I am looking for a tank for my hawthorne.  Now i just need to look for gill direction before i dive in with the funds


----------



## BikeMe (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone...  Geeez, i can't have the only Snyder bike like this with vertical badge mount hole's!!!  If anyone can give me some idea's of what badge or badge's may have been used on this, i'd really appreciate the help!!  I'll never know for sure what badge this bike had, but i'd like to make it as correct as i possibly can...  Thanks!!


----------



## Boris (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm sorry that I can be of no help whatsoever with your question, but I gotta say that I really love the lines on your bike.


----------



## BikeMe (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks, Dave,  Yeah, i really like the bike's Snyder built in this frame style, too...i have two others, a Hawthorne badged bike and an American Flyer badged bike...  I'm not sure of the year of this unknown badge bike or the Hawthorne that i have, but i'm pretty sure the American Flyer is a 1936..  An odd thing i noticed the other day, i parked the 36 American Flyer next to this gray badgeless bike, and the two, side by side, looked quite different...  The 36 appears to be shorter and taller, while this gray no badge bike is longer and lower...not sure what the deal is there!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 1, 2013)

From my observations, the horizontal gills were '38 and at that time Hawthorne "Zeps" were bent tank models of CWC and Snyder origin, not the fastback frames as this which came before.
As to the badge, Snyder had as much branding as anyone (well almost anyone) and could be a number of things....find one that is sized and call it a day.
Chris


----------



## sqrly (Nov 1, 2013)

I have noticed that most collectors do not keep track of the small details of construction.  And when they do, it is mostly the "tins" like tank, fenders, chainguards and racks.  Subtle frame differences are usually overlooked.  The few guys that do look at the subtle frame differences, stick to one brand, and finding that guy can be difficult.  I cant help much because I am mostly into pre balloon bikes and I havent done enough record keeping.  As a recommendation to completing you search;
1. Find out for sure who Mfg'ed your frame (I think there was 2 Mfg's building that frame, correct me if I am wrong), 
2. Search out every badge name you can find that had frames built at that Mfg., 
3. Start looking at photos of badge collections and sales, 
4. Contact the owners of the badges that are still in the running and beg for them to measure the hole spacing.  
That should narrow it down alot.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 1, 2013)

*......*

Here...  http://www.nostalgic.net/1937-peerless-by-h-p-snyder


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 1, 2013)

*here...*

http://www.buzzbombbicycles.com/collection_unrestored.html  :eek:


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 1, 2013)

*Dont split hairs it is just a 1937 rollfast... probably*

here... http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle194/picture657


----------



## reginald (Nov 1, 2013)

*Belknap*

I purchased the frame and tank from this part-out.  Vertical holes.  Mine is an older frame(36/37), looking at the nut on the seatpost of frame.  Much of what I've read makes me believe this tank is incorrect for this frame.  There was no paint under repaint to give any clues.  I have seen pics of a Hawthorne badge with vertical holes....can't say year or model of bike it was on.


----------



## BikeMe (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, thanks everyone!!  After seeing that Belknap badge, i'm almost certain that is the badge that would be correct for my bike...i can still see most of the badge outline in the paint, and it sure looks like a match to me!!  Even the mounting hole's placement looks right!  Now i'm going to need one of those Belknap badge's....if anyone has a decent one laying around, i'm interested!!  Thanks again!


----------



## reginald (Nov 2, 2013)

*some pics you might like....*

I have not seen that rack on these bikes....You have some excellent parts there.  If you ever find a complete Belknap "Zep style" bike, please shoot me a picture.  I am trying to convince myself the horizontal lined tank was possibly original to my Belknap.  Info on these has been next to impossible.  Good luck with your bike!


----------



## BikeMe (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks, Reginald!  Will do!!


----------

